# Why did you come to AT? New members only! Joined within 2022



## luckym8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Quick poll for new members! Just curious as what brought you here


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

Nice Thread


----------



## luckym8 (Feb 15, 2015)

CASHMONEY said:


> Nice Thread


Thanks


----------



## txcountry3 (Jan 24, 2021)

Mentioned on TexasBowhunter-Seems interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Blonde (6 mo ago)

Missed one "want to pay what I learned forward". I started lurking here years ago and learned much as a result, so decided to join and contribute.

Nice thread.


----------



## cmarti063 (11 mo ago)

As a long time hunter that was looking to get into archery, I was told by several people to buy a quality used bow a year or two old. This is the place to do that.


----------



## luckym8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Mr. Blonde said:


> Missed one "want to pay what I learned forward". I started lurking here years ago and learned much as a result, so decided to join and contribute.
> 
> Nice thread.


Totally right. Wish I knew how to add that


----------



## Rjm479 (5 mo ago)

I joined up to learn more about archery and hopefully contribute more when Im more knowledgeable.


----------



## hawgwild81 (5 mo ago)

As a beginner, I joined trying to learn as much as I can. Hopefully one day I’ll have some knowledge I can pass on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juffman2142 (4 mo ago)

Joined up to view others views on all aspects of bowhunting


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Long time user BUT forgot login info and had to start over. Been shooting more over the past 11 years due to having acreage to setup a range. I've also been mentoring other veterans with anything archery (I have a DIY archery shop) one which got his first deer...and with a BOW! We're friends to this day and he often shoots at my place. Giving back and soaking anything and everything I can while I can.


----------



## Kmwestbrook94 (4 mo ago)

Just can’t get enough of it


----------



## MD Target Archer (5 mo ago)

Registered so I could ask questions in the threads I was reading. As an added bonus, the thought of saving money with used equipment is enticing too.


----------



## Finnbow (5 mo ago)

Got a second chance.

I'm trying to do it right this time.


----------



## Rbvanmeter (4 mo ago)

Learned about AT from a friend and have found a lot of helpful information since being on. I also like the community. Most everyone is willing to help in whatever way they can.


----------



## idontknow544 (Nov 1, 2014)

Mostly knowledge gathering. I'm generally a lurker style user. Signed up so I could buy used.


----------



## Earthroamer (2 mo ago)

I came to find information on equipment for people with freakishly long draw lengths lol!


----------



## kornholio (6 mo ago)

I wanted to learn about bow tuning, hunting,...I want to get ready for the coming global recession, WWIII and the zombi outbreak so I figured a compound bow would be a good thing to have.


----------



## TezBowHunter (2 mo ago)

I like the equipment reviews put out on this site! I also watch the Left Handers only classifeds


----------



## BlackDog Archery (2 mo ago)

Hi. I am new from the u.k,
i am retired, I wanted to pick peoples brains not so much through posting but reading others, wow so many different views on what is basically a stick and some string, i was more detailed in my first post on here, using the cheapest available on eBay and becoming quite proficient by putting in the hours, caring not about spine weight etc,
now thinking more after my first post, have i become an instinctive shooter ?.


----------

